# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Poliitikkojen joukkoliikenneasenteisiin vaikuttaminen

## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä foorumissa on otsikolla "joukkoliikennehankkeiden edistäminen" jo riittävän pitkälti kiistelty länsimetrosta ja hiukan kehäradastakin. 

Tämä keskustelu sekä muut keskustelut ovat korostaneet sitä, että poliitikoilla ei ole haluja panostaa julkiseen liikenteeseen. Tämän vuoksi esimerkiksi edullisimpia panostuksia joukkoliikenteeseen, kunnon etuuksia, ei saada aikaan. Joukkoliikennettä karsitaan, kuten juuri saamme Helsingin Sanomista ja lautakunnan esityslistoilta lukea. Ei ymmärretä, että panostuksin joukkoliikenteeseen joukkoliikenteen taloutta voitaisiin parantaa. Joukkoliikennehankkeista toteutetaan vain niitä, jotka eivät mitenkään muuta autoilun asemaa.

Itsekin poliitikkona: Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsenenä ja varavaltuutettuna voin todeta:

Hyvät keskustelukumppanit, ainoa tapa vaikuttaa poliitikkojen asenteisiin ja saada ne muuttumaan on vaikuttaa poliitikkoihin joko suorilla yhteydenotoilla tai julkisuuden kautta.

Poliitikkoihin on varsin helppoa vaikuttaa. He kaipaavat yhteydenottoja ihmisiltä, ja muodostavat - kuten muutkin ihmiset - kantansa pitkälti median juttujen perusteella. Suuri osa yhteydenotoista on myös joutavanpäiväisiä tai asioita, joihin poliitikko ei voi vaikuttaa. Siksi asia, jossa on sisältöä - kuten vaikkapa joukkoliikenteen etuisuuksien parantaminen - on tervetullutta kuunneltavaa tai luettavaa.

Poliitikkoihin voi vaikuttaa:
- Ottamalla suoraan yhteyttä puhelimitse, sähköpostitse tai kuulemistilaisuudessa. Kun esittää asiansa kohteliaasti, saa yleensä asiansa kuultua. Useimpien luottamushenkilöiden yhteystiedot löytyvät nettisivuilta. Kannattaa aina tapauskohtaisesti harkita, ottaako yhteyttä ao. lautakunnan puheenjohtajaan (aina lautakunnan vaikutusvaltaisin ihminen), valtuustoryhmien kellokkaisiin vai siihen tutuimpaan poliitikkoon.
- Kirjoittamalla "virallisille" keskustelufoorumeille. Esimerkiksi suurimmissa kaupungeissamme on jokaisessa nettisivuilla keskustelusivut. www.tampere.fi, www.turku.fi, www.hel.fi -> etsi linkki keskustelu tai keskustelut. Näillä foorumeilla olevia ideoita seurataan joskus hyvinkin tarkoin (vaikka sitä ei aina huomaa).
- Kirjoittamalla lehden yleisönosastolle. Yleisönosastolle kannattaa kirjoittaa lyhyesti, ytimekkäästi (vain yksi tai enintään kaksi kärkeä) sekä ajankohtaisesta aiheesta (esimerkiksi nyt HKL:n lipun hinnankorotuksista).
- Järjestämällä asiastaan lehti- radio- tai tv-jutun ottamalla toimittajaan yhteyttä. Uudet ehdotukset tai "kansan ääni" saavat helposti palstatilaa.
- Lähettämällä sähköpostia tai avoin kirje koko lautakunnalle tms. Tämä toimii usein kiistanalaisissa asioissa ajan ostamiseksi.
- Järjestämällä itse yleisötilaisuuden. Sakari Aalto toimi taannoin ansiokkaasti Porissa ja järjesti tilaisuuden raideliikenteestä. 
- Toimimalla jonkin asukas- tai kansalaisjärjestön kautta. Kaupunginosaseurat ovat paikallisissa asioissa toimiva työkalu. Suomen Liikenneliitto SuLi (www.suli.org) on altis ehdotuksille.
- Perustamalla tarvittaessa joukkoliikenteen etujärjestö. Missä ovat Tampereen Nyssen ystävät? Entä Pääkaupunkiseudun yhtyneet joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät?

Tällä foorumilla on jo noin 160 keskustelijaa. Se on huomattavasti suurempi kuin se aktiivien joukko, joka keskeisesti ylläpitää autoliikennettä paapovia asenteita. Jos edes osa meistä puhuisi joukkoliikenteen puolesta poliitikoille, saisimme paljon aikaan. Jos saataisiin nyt esimerkiksi viisi mielipidekirjoitusta HS:ään siitä, että HKL:n kannattaa säästää ennemmin etuisuuksia parantamalla kuin tarjontaa karsimalla, se on enemmän kuin monesta "auton kiusaamisesta" on tarvinnut kirjoittaa.

Tällä foorumillla on myös jo ideoitu ihan merkittäviä uusia ideoita. Ollaan pyöritelty "Ruotsin mallia", lähijunien ja metron yhteistä brändiä, HKL:n raitiokaluston kokoa, linjamuutoksia Turkuun ja niin edelleen. Tietystikään kaikki eivät ole samaa mieltä ehdotuksista, mutta niitä kannattaa tuoda esille.

----------


## Multsun poika

Olen Mikon kanssa (kerrankin ?) sataprosenttisesti samaa mieltä !

Itse olen havainnut hyväksi poliitikkojen ahdistelun vaalien alla. Silloin ne kannattavat kaikkea.

Ei kannata kuitenkaan kysyä, kannatatko parmepi yhteykisä Hervantaan ? Vastaus on kaikilla että ilman muuta.

Kysy pikemminkin kannatatko TKL:n lisävuoroja Hervantaan jos se edellyttää vaikkapa poliittisten järjestöjen tuen lakkauttamista tai 20 uuden parkkipirkon palkkaamista valvomaan keskustaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse olen havainnut hyväksi poliitikkojen ahdistelun vaalien alla. Silloin ne kannattavat kaikkea.


Kannattaa ehdottomasti muistaa poliitikkoa myös vaalikauden aikana. Sillä silloin tehdään päätöksiä, vaalien alla vain luvataan.

Ja jotta tietää, milloin on ajankohtaista, kannattaa seurata lautakuntien ja valtuustojen esityslistoja. Tavallisesti ne löytyvät netistä. Ja siellä on usein muutakin kiintoisaa ja hyödyllistä meneillään olevista hankkeita.

Helsingissä kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston www-sivut ovat minusta varsin hyvät ja laajat, ja siellä kerrotaan asioista itse asiassa aika pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.

Antero

----------

